# 499 ks from Noosa



## goodvibes (Aug 29, 2005)

The weather forecast predicted a great weekend of Yakfishing, ( light E and low swell), so it was a Friday night ritual to pack the yak, ready for an early morning start.
Up at 5.10am (bloody NSW time), scoffed the muesli and placed the frozen ginger drink in the twin stubbie holes on each side of the yak. (take note Occy, twice as much grog!! = more Berrocas tubes for those titbits of gear).
Now armed with a Yaktrailer, the 500m trip to the beach has become a breeze.
Untying in the pre dawn gloom and sliding onto the trolley, anticipation was beginning to build.
I looked over the dune and a dead flat ocean (at least in Ã¢â‚¬Å"CowardÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Corner) greeted me.
I mentally reminded myself to stay calm and always paddle in a relaxed manner to conserve energy for the ensuing fight (hopefully).
The garies bounded ahead of me in the early morning light, as I slide out the Ã¢â‚¬Å"RockÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Great report Ray. I'm still looking for a good tow.


----------



## Oink (Oct 23, 2005)

Well done & a great report.

Thanks for the posting :wink:


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

You boys have it way too good over there!!!  :wink: Wish I could come and play. Great stuff! Be great to have the baits on the way out. Been finding it hard to gather them here, especially decent liveys.


----------



## goodvibes (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.
Peril, there is no "Sand Monster" in "Coward's Corner"

Oink, You might be the long lost cousin of the Captain, youll have to get up this way soon.

Mattdogger, Yeah the baits are thick on the North Coast this time of year.
Regards
Ray


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ray

Nice report of a good outing, think of the sharks, hammers are the pick of the bunch for fun, and clean fighters.

Many years ago I picked up one about 2m long and felt he might be an ANSA record so brought him on board a 15' ply runabout; we lashed the hammer to the front seat, and the tail to the upright on the rear seat, and headed in, about 20mins later there was a splintering sound and his writhing had destroyed the fittings of the back seat, so my mate did a Steve Irwin and jumped on his back while I relashed to the boat ribs and thumped him on the head a few more times, and also lashed the seat to him like a splint to keep him straight; was worried the ply might go next.

On the horizon in the Cowards pic are they islands or shipping? :?:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

wat a great report that was I actually felt I was on the Yak did'nt want it to end. It must really get the heart pumping :shock: being that close to such a large beast.

 fishing Russ


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

A W E S O M E !!!
Got me excited :lol: ,I hope he was well truely tired out
Idon't think I would want him hopping in the yak with me. good one fishbrain


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Great report. We noosans will keep a look out for you coming in from the south, just let us know when you're going to do it again.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Excellent job Ray and great report.

We should hook up for a paddle soon. Maybe at the 1/2 way mark - somewhere around Evans or Woody Head.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s impressive. Great read. You may have to invest in a sea anchor


----------



## goodvibes (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the comments everyone,
Richo,
Sounds like you come from a sportfishing background, me too!
Yeah, I had no intention of putting the hammerhead on my yak and I'm glad I didnt after reading about your ply boat episode.
The islands are the Solitary group, Split Solitary and Groper Island both to the north.
In another shark pic you can see Muttonbird Island at Coffs Harbour to the south.

Paul,
Yeah, always willing to share a beer.

Russ,
You need a yak.
As soon as you get out there and hooked up, you'll want to go again and again.

Fishbrain,
This offshore fishing is a bit like a lucky dip.
You dont know what you are going to hook next.

Sunshiner,
I'll give you a yell when I am heading past.
The 499kms from Noosa follows a previous story,
http://com3.runboard.com/baustraliankay ... nchat.t160

Dan,
A trip to Woody on a weekend in early May, maybe we can hook up with 
HiRAEdd?

Raw Prawn,
Thanks Greg, thinking of a sea anchor design and build right now

Regards
Ray


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Good one Ray.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Goodvibes, that is one big fishy. Be a bit hard to stuff that in ya esky!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

what a buzz Ray


----------

